# Is there Anyway to Print Graphs from Room EQ Wizard from Windows XP or Win7



## marsx (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,

I need to print some graphs from Room EQ Wizard because I am getting strange readings from my sound card and want to send the readings to the manufacturer and they want to see the graphs, not just the raw data. I can't find any print buttons and neither CTRL-P nor "PrintScreen" button seems to work when I'm in the program. 


Does anyone have any ideas on how I might print the graphs? In particular the graph that results during sound card calibration.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,
Marsx


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

If you want just the graph part, you can use the Graph -> Save Graph as JPEG, or the little Save disk symbol at the bottom left corner of the graph, to create a jpeg. See the tutorial on posting a graph. You can then open that .jpg in another app, print it from there, include it in a Word document, attach it to an email, etc.

Bill


----------

